# Marketing Success



## LisaCheesePizza (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey guys, so after reading tons of post looking for tips and ideas in marketing, I found myself spending hours and hours in this forum. 
So instead of going through lots of post trying to find ideas on how to best promote my website, I thought why not make a thread just about success. 
Lets just post about techniques that worked, ideas that turned into sales. Lets not ask questions in this thread and instead focus on sharing our success. We can all learn from each other!!  

Ill go first.

I was looking for a team for my photo shoot for my products. I needed a model and hair & makeup and a photographer. So here is my tip, call model agencies and tell them about your project, tell them your project will give experience to one of their NEW girls ( a lot of them need experience and Pics for their books). Also offer to pay part of her fees in merchandise, this can cut the fees in half. As for makeup, call makeup agencies. To save money, use artist that do both hair and makeup, and use the NEW ones as well. Photographers: A lot of great ones are still students at school trying to perfect their techniques...its a great place to find good talent.

So there you go, once you have great pics of your great products, its time to start selling!!!

I am currently working on a press release, ill let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a lot of time and money for t-shirt photos for a web site especially for those just starting out. You can find 100's of attractive ladies and guys dying to build their portfolio with little effort. If they need a hair and makeup person for a internet shirt shoot than they should not be models.


----------



## jaxmax (Aug 16, 2011)

hey there, what about peps you know a half decent camera and photoshop, its amazing what you can do on that
even for beginners


----------



## LisaCheesePizza (Sep 17, 2011)

This is true!
I think it depends on what your business is. I mean if you are just selling affordable tees than this might not be a good option. But i know a guy making higher end tees, with hand made art on them and swarovski crystals...for this is a great way to show his products.

Moving on....
Ok so we got a sweet website, great products, now what?
How to we promote this amazing stuff??
We know that google ads dont do much, Facebook sucks, so what are we supposed to do?

Anyone doing press release? Or anything like that? Any events going on? 

I tried calling the radio, and i told them i would offer their listeners 500$ worth of merchandise if he mentions my brand, but he said i have to do an ad buy for this....


----------



## SlightlyBlended (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh man any ideas would be helpful on this. It's tough getting your name out there. I guess I'm lucky with what resources I have access to. My moms a photographer and my sister is actually a student at Paul Mitchell. Haha.. So I'm working on getting the whole picture/model thing down. 

But what else has worked for people? Twitter? Newspaper ads? I'm nt sure where to go from there.


----------



## LisaCheesePizza (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried newspaper ads, but they quoted me a price of 2000$ for 1/3 of a page for one day only!!! 

I spoke with magazines and, well....lets not even start...

What about Groupon? Anybody here tried that??


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Why did Facebook suck? I'm not saying it's for everyone, but Facebook and Twitter can be very useful tools for many companies. The trick is to be strategic about who you follow and to be there to be part of the community and to build relationships, not just to talk about your products and shill for sales. The usefulness does depend on if your target market is there, but both Twitter and Facebook are viable sales tools for a lot of people.


----------



## liturgy01 (Sep 21, 2011)

Facebook is a BIG help for me.. I spend a lot of hours on fb, but in the long run when I am on downtime.. Why not catch up, and build relationships with your customers through fb.. My biggest success is word of mouth.. Simply handing out tons of business cards, and mentioning your services to everyone you see..


----------



## LisaCheesePizza (Sep 17, 2011)

ok im curious, because im trying out all these new techniques but i would love to hear from you.

Has anyone tried one of the folowing:

- Groupon
- Distributing postcards, flyers...in the streets
- Contest
- Foursquare
- Street events

????


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

LisaCheesePizza said:


> ok im curious, because im trying out all these new techniques but i would love to hear from you.
> 
> Has anyone tried one of the folowing:
> 
> ...


Can you please simply put your website and facebook account as your signature?

It is insane to keep asking how to get traffic etc when the easiest of all is ognored.


----------



## LisaCheesePizza (Sep 17, 2011)

hey guys!!

I dont know how many girls are in here, but i dont think there are many. I make tees for women only and sell them as loungewear/sleepwear.
My stuff is very sexy, and i dont wanna promote it just to hear from you guys, hey your stuff is hot, i get that a lot!!
I wanna hear it from girls, potential customers. Im trying to get my merchandise out there but its not easy...i have been coming here to read post for a long time, and just recently decided to post some questions of my own in order to get help, thats why we are all here for, no? to share our knowledge. I dont have much for now other than quoted prices for big time advertising. 

Right now im trying to get my hands on a permission to giveaway concert tickets to my clients, i would use this to attract likes on facebook and clients....I just wanna know what r u guys doing....


----------

